# History Of Vampires



## Foxbat (Oct 3, 2021)

I picked up this the other day. It’s from Future Publishing and part of their All About History series. It’s a kind of heavy duty magazine format and looks at both the origins of vampires in folklore as well as vampires in literature and cinema. I’m finding it very interesting and thought I’d mention it just in case others might want to look out for it (@Phyrebrat  springs to mind).


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks for the tip-off @Foxbat - I might give that a look after I finish this almost biblical tome I've bought called The Encyclopaedia of Things That Never Were.

Might be a while tho! Luckily I'm pretty good on my Vampire lore


----------

